# Ferrari 4x4 Anyone?



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

http://www.worldcarfans.com/9090123.025 ... -yet-again


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, 

Wow 15000 maximum characters


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

That'll never happen, the Ferrari boss said so - recently. :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That is almost as bad as the Porsche 4x4 yet another car for people with more money than taste


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I hate to say this but I like it... 

Sorry guys... :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> I hate to say this but I like it...
> 
> Sorry guys... :roll:


Everyone to there own, but surely not... I remember reading about it in Auto car a few months ago, but sure they would not do it


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That is much worse looking than the porsche imo.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Never mind no - WHY?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BreTT said:


> Never mind no - WHY?


Because it upsets the apple cart.
It gets people thinking.
It demonstrates that Ferrari can 'do' other types of vehicles.

But most of all it would instantly wipe the smugness off of thousands of 4x4 owning townies out there...

Even Porsche ones... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind no - WHY?
> ...


So actually liking the car isn't one of your reasons :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Let's put it this way. If I had the money and was in the market for a statement making, jaw-dropping 4x4 I'd buy one...

Only Ferrari could get away with an off-road vehicle in red. 

Cheers

rich


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Remember those arse awful Lambo 4x4's? Was is it a cheetah?: 
cheers
jon


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Reminds me of a Z3 Coupe at the back.

Quite like the front 3/4.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

southTT said:


> Remember those arse awful Lambo 4x4's? Was is it a cheetah?:
> cheers
> jon


You mean this...










No resemblance to the Hummer then?!

Gimme a matt black lightweight TVR powered V8 LandRover and I'd be happy to chew the cud with an Italian stallion - off-road at least! :wink:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> I hate to say this but I like it...
> 
> Sorry guys... :roll:


OMG!!!! 

I agree with Rusty!!!!

I'm going for a lie down in a dark room with a cold compress :lol: :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

southTT said:


> Remember those arse awful Lambo 4x4's? Was is it a cheetah?:
> cheers
> jon


LM002










Although they are considering a new one:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SimonQS said:


> Although they are considering a new one:


Wow! I love that! Imagine that on the school run in Highgate... :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SimonQS said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > Remember those arse awful Lambo 4x4's? Was is it a cheetah?:
> ...


Sadam Insane had one of these when the yanks got in to Bagdad they used it for target pratice


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I was going to say, how could you miss - but this is the American armed services here :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

2010 Cayenne is lookin good... Looks like the headlamps are inspired by the GT


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

*To Be honest it could not have looked much worse though could it?*



Adam RRS said:


> 2010 Cayenne is lookin good... Looks like the headlamps are inspired by the GT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jammyd said:


> *To Be honest it could not have looked much worse though could it?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope and looks no better now


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like the Porsche more than the Ferarri. THough the colour's pretty poor.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

In the present climate ie no money who is going to buy them?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

pas_55 said:


> In the present climate ie no money who is going to buy them?


 :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Unfortunately - cars and decided on and built in such a short timescale. All the tooling and development work will already have been done, so they may as well make them anyway.

It will take a while for the effects to filter through in such a long term market. The American car market for example is only just waking up to the fact that they need to start building cars with better fuel economy and lower emissions. And Obamma is pushing throguh the 'Californian law' or whatever it's called.

Also, there are still plenty of people that don't have any real money worries. I'm surrounded by them where I work (Knightsbridge).

It was quite funny really, we didn't get paid until midnight last night and despite that, all felt like a lunchtime pint yesterday. It was like students walking in there - we all counted out our pennies and paid for our own beers. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Meanwhile on other tables, there were still people drinking champers. :roll:


----------

